# Falla en TV Samsung CT5038CVS



## lucalore (Ago 6, 2010)

tengo problemas con un tv samsung ct5038cvs, resulta que enciende tiene imagen pero al inyectarle señal en el sintonizador no da imagen, medi el voltaje en el sintonizador, tengo los 33v, los 5v pero no tengo los 12V, no se si este sea el problema aunque creo que aun asi deberia aparecer lluvia, y al inyectarle señal al auxiliar de video tampoco.   pero me da imagen de bienvenida puedo ir al menu, pasar de canales, subir y bajar volumen, pero no tengo imagen de sintonizador ni de un dvd... que podria ser, agradezco su ayuda
el micro es el KA2163


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

el integrado jungla procesador de video ,quizas


pd:
en un modelo de tv sanyo suele acer esa falla y es una llave cd4053 que commuta el audio/video de la entrada de dvd ,cuando eso pasa no tiene ni audio ni video ni desde el sinto ni de las entradas A/V
ay otros que tienen otro ic de llave que no recuerdo los numeros pero empesaban con las letras LC


----------



## lucalore (Ago 6, 2010)

hay una forma de revisar si hay comunicacion entre el jungla ka2163 o el micro de este tv que es el SZM-354ET1 y el sintonizador... gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2010)

checa si sale salen todas las señales de la jungla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

con osciloscopio ,pero dudo que sea el micro ,es lo que menos se estropea,el jungla falla seguido y la eeprom tambien
revisa las tenciones del jungla si estan todas o si alguna esta fuera de valor,
si deben estar todas las tenciones sino no verias la bienvenida ¿¿¿


----------



## lucalore (Ago 6, 2010)

ok este no tiene esa llave que conmuta el audio/video, adjunto coloco el manual de servicio de este tv... revisare las tensiones en el jungla ka2163 y les aviso.

gracias

revise el jungla y en apariencia funciona bien, no creo que sea la memoria eeprom porque al subir o bajar volumen la barra en la pantalla cambia, aunque los voltajes de la jungla estan todos, no se como saber si es ahi la falla... como para ir descartando


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2010)

extrae o inyecta video en la terminal correspondiente de la jungla, si hay señal te sigues mas pa delante si no la cosa es mas pa tras


----------



## lucalore (Ago 6, 2010)

puedo inyectarle video desde un dvd?? asi q coloco el tv en video?? o puedo tomar la tv por cable e ir inyectandole señal a la jungla??

le inyecte señal en el pin 37 que es tv in en la jungla y  tengo una franja blanca que va por toda la pantalla...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2010)

checa en tp17 habre la linea e inyecta *con precaucion* video o en su caso extraelo


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

ya lo hize, y no tengo nada, solo ruido


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

la voy mas a jungla, si es varata cambiala


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

creo tambien lo mismo, mañana lo cambiare, vere si me sirve... despues comento, gracias helminto G. y tsunami115


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

de nada lucalore ,yo desde el principio le apunte a la jungla 
saludos a coyote tambien


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

por pura casualidad tengo un manual de entrenamiento para ese chasis, de electronica bushel poor desgracia al escanearlo se pierde el contenido


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

bueno, cambie la jungla y ya tengo la lluvia, pero al conectar la señal no tengo, y aun asi todavia me sale el mensaje de bienvenida del televisor, pero con lluvia... no tengo el voltaje de 9V y tengo 3 a 4 v en el selector o sintonizador, que me sugieren??

cuando inyecto ruido sobre IF en el selector, lo noto en la pantalla... puede ser desperfecto en el circuito IF, o puede ser el selector averiado... espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

puede ser el sintonisador, pero hayu que revisar antes el voltaje que falta


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

como lo hago?? le hago seguimiento a la pista??


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

mejor sobre diagrama ya que lo tienes, exactamente en base a tu diagrama cual es el voltaje ausente?


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

en ese diagrama q esta alli, no aparece, estoy sobre la pagina 36 del pdf, pero no tengo el voltaje de 9V, de este selector, de hecho este es distinto al del diagrama es el TECC1080PK25A, y el del diagrama tambien falta el de 5V ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

lucalore dijo:


> bueno, cambie la jungla y ya tengo la lluvia, pero al conectar la señal no tengo, y aun asi todavia me sale el mensaje de bienvenida del televisor, pero con lluvia... no tengo el voltaje de 9V y tengo 3 a 4 v en el selector o sintonizador, que me sugieren??
> 
> cuando inyecto ruido sobre IF en el selector, lo noto en la pantalla... puede ser desperfecto en el circuito IF, o puede ser el selector averiado... espero puedan ayudarme



los 9 volt son de alimentacion del sintonizador o es el agc del sintonizador?y si seguis desde donde nace los 9 volt esos ?y los 33 volt del sinto estan presentes?


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

este voltaje lo tengo en serie a una resistencia de 38 ohmio y luego a un capacitor de 100u/16v que lleva a un limitador zener de 12V, luego va hacia tres resistencias en serie de 280 ohmio y 220 ohmio, que en total llevan a los 15 V del flyback.

al repasar la soldadura en estos puntos que les acabo de detallar, aparecieron los 9 voltios que faltaban y tengo ya la señal, y el sinto funciona, tengo algo de lluvia, casi invisible...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

desolda la patita del sinto ,(la patita donde deveria estar los 9 volt)si los nueve volt aparecen ,es probable falla en el sintonizador ,si todavia no aparecen los 9 volt con la patita desoldada controla el zener ,las resistencias y las demas tenciones en el flibak,
cuando le pega un rayo muchas veces se malogra la jungla y el sinto,y algun componente asociado 
no tenes otro sinto para provar?


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

ya tengo la imagen, tengo el voltaje, hize eso que acabas de sugerirme y pude encontrar que la soldadura estaba averiada, y el voltaje aparecio...  y no tengo audio, no he probado el auxiliar, para saber si alli si tengo audio... agradezco tus sugerencias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

mira justo yo estoy con un problema de audio ,tengo imagen,pero sin sonido ,le regrabe la eeprom y resien la tengo sonando ?
si podes mandate al modo servis y lo reparas desde ay sino no te queda otra que grabar el 
 eeprom 
aca te dejo algunas de varias marcas y modelos aaa
primero  inyecta senal de audio al ampli y revisa el transistor del mute si lo tubiera ,sigue la señal acia atras si no esta presente el audio en la salida (si no esta presente el audio y lasalidasi funciona)asta encontrarla

pd:
ANTES DE BORRAR TU EEPROM LEELA Y GUARDALA COMO ORIGINAL POR SI TE FALLA ALGO YATENES PARA DEJARLA TAL CUAL ESTAVA


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

puede deberse el sonido a la eeprom?? ... si lo hago desde el modo servis coloco valores de fabrica??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

si lo mejor es ajustarlo lo mas parecido a fabrica,

en el caso de los chasis noblex y crom mustang(ambos en los chasis 613M1) que tienen el tda 9855 si es comun que se valla el sonido por culpa de la eeprom,seguramente en otros modelos tambien puede ser ,pero no conosi otro caso que no fueran de marca noblex y crom


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

para el modo de servicio de samsung es con el televisor apagado mute->1->8->2->power espero sirva


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

bueno, realmente no estoy seguro que sea la eeprom porque al subir o bajar volumen la barra se desplaza como si lo estuviera haciendo, el sonido de este tv trabaja con un tda7057q que estoy revisando, esta monofonica  y lo que intento hacer es conectar elotro canal que no se utilizaba.  que me sugieren??


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

extrae señal de audio antes del cto, amplificador y ya veremos por donde va

porcierto mr Tsu gracias por el archivo


----------



## lucalore (Ago 7, 2010)

ya lo hize, no teengo señal de salida antes del tda7057q, podria ser el transistor de mute.

en el diagrama que adjunte, el circuito de audio que alli aparece no es el mismo a el del chassis que tengo, el chasis que estoy trabajando es el AA1


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2010)

y el amplificador si esta trabajando?


----------



## lucalore (Ago 8, 2010)

si el amplificador recibe la tension, y amplifica, pero no recibe la señal de entrada, probe el ampli inyectandole señal externa....

tal parece que es el pin 6 del micro que me lleva a la base del transistor c815, medi el voltaje y anda bien cuando subo o bajo volumen, uno, o es problemas en la eeprom que se desconfiguro en su valor, dos, puede ser que en el modo service este activo stereo cuando es mono, o tres, sera el micro??

voy a desconectar c815, para que trabaje sin mute... y vere que pasa, aviso luego

ok, ya lo hize y sigue igual, descarto que sea el micro, me queda o la eeprom o el modo service (el problema es que no tengo el control original), asi que intentare con uuno universal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2010)

checa el filtro saw y si no sigue para enfrente


----------



## lucalore (Ago 8, 2010)

porque ese filtro¿¿?? no creo que sea porque le conecte al auxiliar de video y audio, y tampoco tengo sonido...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2010)

haaa entonces olvidalo sigue de regreso la linea de entrada de audio y ve checando componentes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2010)

lucalore dijo:


> si el amplificador recibe la tension, y amplifica, pero no recibe la señal de entrada, probe el ampli inyectandole señal externa....
> 
> tal parece que es el pin 6 del micro que me lleva a la base del transistor c815, medi el voltaje y anda bien cuando subo o bajo volumen, uno, o es problemas en la eeprom que se desconfiguro en su valor, dos, puede ser que en el modo service este activo stereo cuando es mono, o tres, sera el micro??
> 
> ...


asi es es definitivamente la eeprom,suele suceder que el mismo tv tiene dos verciones ,la vercion estereo  y la mono y  las dos eeprom son diferentes ,tiene que estar activada  la vercion estereo ,de echo esa misma falla me sucedio ayer con el tv mustamg ,
el ampli funcionava ,tenia los datos en las lineas de datos ,funcionava todo pero aun no tenia sonido ,tampoco tenia elcontrol original,la solucion  fue la eeprom, 

proba con algunas de estas ,(yo tube que probar varias eeprom asta encontrar la que si funciono ,y  no era del modelo crom,andubo con una de noblex)
http://translate.google.com/transla...er-tv.com/proshivki/tv/Samsung-eeprom-memory-

algunas de estas fijate  
SAMSUNG CB-5038AV (340 bytes) 
 SAMSUNG CB-5038V (chasis KS1A) (488 bytes) 
 SAMSUNG CB-5039V (S15A) (399 bytes) 
estan en  el enlace anda provando con otros modelos de eeprom si no funcionan esos (cuando cargas el archivo algunas tv tienen otra eeprom ,vos ponele el numero de tu  memoria sino al grabarla de da error)


----------



## lucalore (Ago 8, 2010)

he cambiado la memoria y no tengo sonido, estoy analizando de nuevo para ver que puede pasar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2010)

no es solo cambiarla ,tenes que colocarle el archivo que corresponde adentro de la eeprom,proba con archivos del enlace mas arriba,de todos modos revisa si tenes salida de audio a la salida del jungla y si llega al amplificador,recorde algo 
en un tv el transistor de mute estava bien segun el tester,pero no funcionaba ,lo cambie y salio funcionando el sonido 
mucha suerte y mucha paciensa ,seguro que es una tontera que pasaste por alto

postea el modelo chasis y toda la info que puedas asi consigo el esquema del tv y te ayudo un poco mas ,estoy revisando aca tiene 350 planos de tv sansung ,seguro que esta el tuyo

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/
este es donde


----------



## lucalore (Ago 8, 2010)

El chassis es el AA41 10590A, coloco el transistor de mute a tierra y sigue igual escucho un ligero ruido en el parlante, el link que me enviastes primero no abre.

voy a inyectarle señal al amplificador tda7057q ya que no tengo osciloscopio para revisar la señal de entrada del jungla... les agradezco mucho su ayuda, aviso luego.

ese ruido del parlante esta cuando subo volumen, cuando lo bajo totalmente, no esta... podria ser un sintoma???... ooo el ruido esta cuando coloco la antena en el sintonizador


----------



## lucalore (Ago 9, 2010)

cambiare el tda7057q para ir descartando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2010)

si le inyectas señal ,primero levanta la patita de entrada,del amplificador
la patita 2 y 4 son las entradas


----------



## lucalore (Ago 9, 2010)

este tv es monofonico, la entrada la tiene solo por el pin 2, en este pin 2 del tda tengo escasos 500 mV en la entrada, y su salida positiva en el pin 8 tiene 1,5 V

necesito el esquema de este chassis AA41 10590, tiene ka2361 y szm 284, y un tda7057q de amplificador de sonido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2010)

fijate este si ese si es parecido o igual ,yo creo que si es ,confirma si es ese asi estudio el esquema

ese es comun a esas marcas


----------



## lucalore (Ago 9, 2010)

ya lo encontre, es este. es el mismo.... te agradezco tu colaboracion

tengo otro diagrama, que es igual a este, la diferencia es que en el pin 2 y pin 4 del micro (speaker y tv/in) van a tierra,  tal cual como tengo en el tv y ademas aqui aparece el tda7056 para audio, aqui es el 7057q, tengo el otro que si es igual a mi tv pero no puedo subirlo pesa mas de lo permitido


----------



## lucalore (Ago 10, 2010)

se me recalienta el tda del audio, incluso en stand by


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2010)

el tda es nuevo? amigo ya lo tienes muy facil al problema ,si no es nuevo cambialo


----------



## lucalore (Ago 10, 2010)

es el nuevo jeje, gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 10, 2010)

nuevo bueno o nuevo trucho?


----------



## lucalore (Ago 10, 2010)

amplifica, desconecte el pin 4 que es la entrada y le inyecte señal y amplificaba


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2010)

entonces esta donde dije antes la falla,revisa el transistor de mute ,sacalo directa-mente y inyectale la señal de audio del jungla no importa si suena a todo volumen ,pero al menos ya sabes donde esta la falla (entre el jungla y la entrada)


----------



## lucalore (Ago 10, 2010)

ok, aviso luego, gracias

inyecte señal directamente del jungla al tda y tengo sonido, muy bajito, pero esta el sonido...  que podria ser??

lo mismo sucede en la entrada auxiliar


----------



## lucalore (Ago 10, 2010)

compañeros, debido a que la jungla era nueva no sospeche de ella pq aparentemente funcionaba bien, resulta que este jungla ka2163 tiene dos salidas de audio pin 1 y pin 2, del pin 1 salia hacia el tda de salida, la señal estaba pero muy baja, cambie la salida de pin 1 a pin dos del jungla y ahora si tengo sonido...

no mas queda adaptar en la jungla el pin 2 para dejarlo como salida de audio

gracias a uds por sus comentarios y sugerencias


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 10, 2010)

enhorabuena por tu tele, para eso estamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2010)

entonces yo opino que las salidas del ic son con-figurable ,como esa tv tiene 2 versiones ,una estéreo y otra mono ,eso se configura entrando al modo servís ,
si el modelo es estéreo y el micro esta en mono= no tiene sonido,
si el modelo de tv es mono y  el micro esta en estereo = no ay sonido 
ase muy poco me paso en un tv esa falla y la repare regrabando la memoria,
bueno pero es una solución alterna ,también vale ,suerte con tu tv y a disfrutarla(o a cobrarla )
saludos


----------

